# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Noob here, what fish is this?

## Dscheng

Hi all,

It is red colour with spots. Anyone know what type of fish is that?

----------


## sheng

Jewel cichlid

----------


## Dscheng

> Jewel cichlid


Thanks Andrew, unfortunately, my fish all dead when i wake up this morning.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Do you know what went wrong?

----------


## Dscheng

> Do you know what went wrong?


 *sigh, i think i never put the water conditioner. I thought, i let the water sit for 24 hour should be ok.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

i think it might be more that that. Jewel cichlid are quite hardy to my understanding. Did you check your tank parameters before introducing the fish to the tank?

----------


## Dscheng

My tank is 19.4x23x25cm.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

I meant the chemical parameters of the tank? Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, gH?

I personally think your tank might be a little small for a cichild. They need a little more space to move around due to their natural behavior.

----------


## BFG

New tank syndrome perhaps?

----------


## Clamence

Frm the cloudy water, im guessing u didnt cycle the tank right?

----------


## Dscheng

Ya.. cloud water.. but overnight, the cloudy is clear.. but my fish are dead haha. I never use the testing kit.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Ok. Maybe you want to research more and find out more about the fish before you buy it the next time.

----------


## Dscheng

> Ok. Maybe you want to research more and find out more about the fish before you buy it the next time.


Ya.. i want to start off as planted in nano tanks. Any tips?

Item i need

1) Soil - Any particular brand for my small tank ?
2) Fertilizer
3) Water conditioner
4) Seachem Excel <-- Is this really needed for level light and easy to maintain plants?
5) Plants <-- Not sure which type, but definitely is the easy to maintain type
6) Scaping -(Rocks, branches, etc)

I need to sit in the water for at least two week or so before i can add in fish or shrimp?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Some recommendations based on my own experiences with nano planted tanks...

1) Soil = ADA Amazonia Aquasoil.

2) Fertilizer = Seachem Flourish Comprehensive or Tropica Premium (these fertilizers contain mainly micro/trace nutrients, as macro nutrients will usually be released in ample amounts from the ADA aquasoil for the first few months).

3) Water Conditioner = Seachem Prime.

4) Seachem Excel = Good to dose at recommended amounts, it is very useful as a liquid carbon supplement, helps improve plant growth.

5) Plants = Go for the low-demand easy plants at the start. Check the Tropica "Easy" Plant List for some reference: http://tropica.com/en/plants/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy

6) Scaping = Check at aquascaping shops like Green Chapter, Fishy Business, East Ocean, Aquarist Avenue, Sun Pets etc. They'll have a wide selection of various rock and wood hardscape.


Essential additional items (based on your nano 10+ liter tank size)...

7) Light = Up Aqua T-Series 30cm LED Lights (or the similar Top Aqua brand versions), it'll be sufficient for low tech tanks with easy growing plants.

8 ) Filtration = Hang-on filter (ie. Dophin H80) or even better a compact canister filter (ie. Eden 501 or Shiruba XB-301 or Boyu EF05).


Optional but will help ALOT...

9) Test Kits = API Freshwater Master Test Kit (measures ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH), this will help monitor the water conditions during and after the cycling period.

10) Upgrade to a larger tank = Best if can be 2ft or larger tank. More water volume means more stable water parameters, much easier to maintain optimal tank conditions for both the plants and fishes.  :Smile: 





> I need to sit in the water for at least two week or so before i can add in fish or shrimp?


Letting the tank water just sitting for two weeks doesn't guarantee its cycled. You have to test the water to make sure ammonia and nitrite are consistently at zero, and only nitrate shows readings, then the tank can be considered cycled. 

For tanks with nutrient rich soil substrates, the cycling process can take up to 6-8 weeks (sometimes longer, it depends on various factors like filtration efficiency, plant density etc). During the tank cycling period, just focus on growing out the plants without any livestock. Once the tank is fully cycled, then you can add in fishes slowly in stages.

As with everything in this hobby, its all about patience.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dscheng

> Some recommendations based on my own experiences with nano planted tanks...
> 
> 1) Soil = ADA Amazonia Aquasoil.
> 
> 2) Fertilizer = Seachem Flourish Comprehensive or Tropica Premium (these fertilizers contain mainly micro/trace nutrients, as macro nutrients will usually be released in ample amounts from the ADA aquasoil for the first few months).
> 
> 3) Water Conditioner = Seachem Prime.
> 
> 4) Seachem Excel = Good to dose at recommended amounts, it is very useful as a liquid carbon supplement, helps improve plant growth.
> ...


My tank only 23cm width. Can fix the 30cm LED light? Just fix my planted tank. A bit cloudy. Will take a pic tomorrow.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> My tank only 23cm width. Can fix the 30cm LED light? Just fix my planted tank. A bit cloudy. Will take a pic tomorrow.


Its possible, just place it sitting across the top... otherwise you can also get those smaller clip-on models with flexible necks, those would fit better.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

> Its possible, just place it sitting across the top... otherwise you can also get those smaller clip-on models with flexible necks, those would fit better.


  
Picture taken on this morning, seem like my aquazonic LED not strong enough. The water also looks a bit cloudy. BTW this is my first attempt on planted nano tank lol. It is a bit cluttered. I am worried the 30cm LED light cant fix my nano tank. Do you have any sample pic how to fix it?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Picture taken on this morning, seem like my aquazonic LED not strong enough. The water also looks a bit cloudy. BTW this is my first attempt on planted nano tank lol. It is a bit cluttered. I am worried the 30cm LED light cant fix my nano tank. Do you have any sample pic how to fix it?


Yeah, that particular Aquazonic clip-on LED light thats currently on your tank looks rather dim... you can look at the Up Aqua or Top Aqua clip-on LED lights available at most LFS instead, they use higher powered LEDs which are designed with specific spectrums for growing plants (no need for the larger 30cm ones that sit across the tank, as they'll just look abit oversized for your small tank).

----------


## Dscheng

> Yeah, that particular Aquazonic clip-on LED light thats currently on your tank looks rather dim... you can look at the Up Aqua or Top Aqua clip-on LED lights available at most LFS instead, they use higher powered LEDs which are designed with specific spectrums for growing plants (no need for the larger 30cm ones that sit across the tank, as they'll just look abit oversized for your small tank).


Yeah, that is my thought too. U have any idea how much is it? Any particular shop that offer good price. I went to Y618, a lot of ppl.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Any particular shop that offer good price.


The reputable shops are all priced about the same. Maybe plus-minus 10%. Whatever savings you get at the cheapest shop, it would probably be made neutral by the traveling expenses at the end of the day if you are just getting one or two items.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yeah, that is my thought too. U have any idea how much is it? Any particular shop that offer good price. I went to Y618, a lot of ppl.


Those light models in your picture are the older lower powered versions... you should look for these newer higher powered versions in LFS:



The smaller clip-on models are usually around S$20+ (can be slightly more or less)... check at Seaview as they have additional store-wide 15% discount on aquarium equipment.

----------


## Dscheng

> Those light models in your picture are the older lower powered versions... you should look for these newer higher powered versions in LFS:
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller clip-on models are usually around S$20+ (can be slightly more or less)... check at Seaview as they have additional store-wide 15% discount on aquarium equipment.


 Is it suitable for low lighting plant?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is it suitable for low lighting plant?


Yes, those newer LED light models would be suitable for low to medium light plants.

I'm currently using the same clip-on ones for my quarantine/holding tanks (which contain easy plants like anubias, java ferns, mosses etc) and the plants are growing well.

----------


## Dscheng

> Yes, those newer LED light models would be suitable for low to medium light plants.
> 
> I'm currently using the same clip-on ones for my quarantine/holding tanks (which contain easy plants like anubias, java ferns, mosses etc) and the plants are growing well.


OK thanks. Just wondering the V-LED-17 model, how many LED.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> OK thanks. Just wondering the V-LED-17 model, how many LED.


I'm not using that particular model, but i'd guess that smallest clip-on set should be using 4 or 5 x 0.5W LEDs. You'll have to check the box specs to confirm.

----------


## Dscheng

> I'm not using that particular model, but i'd guess that smallest clip-on set should be using 4 or 5 x 0.5W LEDs. You'll have to check the box specs to confirm.


Should be brighter than my current one right..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Should be brighter than my current one right..


Should be... its worth a try. You could also just ask the LFS to let you test it out before purchasing.

Places like Seaview have some of those lights being used on their demo nano tanks and they also do a light test before attaching the warranty sticker so you can check the brightness.

----------


## Dscheng

> Should be... its worth a try. You could also just ask the LFS to let you test it out before purchasing.
> 
> Places like Seaview have some of those lights being used on their demo nano tanks and they also do a light test before attaching the warranty sticker so you can check the brightness.





Wow really much brighter ! Got it only SGD$17.00. Tks for the recommendation !

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks good!  :Well done:

----------


## Dscheng

> Looks good!


Going to remove the behind 'Banana leaf' (not sure is the correct word lol). Look too cluttered. Do you think my soil is too much?
Need to rearrange again.

So i need to withdraw the water out into a pail then redo the scaping or maybe soil. Then can i use back the water?

----------


## Dscheng

My 2nd attempt for this nano tank. Now look better, added some fish. They had been surviving for 2 night already, seem like feeding is good.

2 tiger barb, 1 green tiger barb, 1 panda cory and 2 Tetra. 
Plan to add in Moss ball or something simliar.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

The tetras and cory might not do well with the Tiger Barbs. The Tiger barbs might also fight amongst themselves. Just keep an eye out for it.

Maybe add some bushy or leafy stem plants for the tetras to hide.

----------


## Dscheng

> The tetras and cory might not do well with the Tiger Barbs. The Tiger barbs might also fight amongst themselves. Just keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Maybe add some bushy or leafy stem plants for the tetras to hide.


 This morning i saw one tetra die.. Not sure what happen.. maybe kena attack by the barbs.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> This morning i saw one tetra die.. Not sure what happen.. maybe kena attack by the barbs.


It could also be from the ammonia levels in the tank spiking up, likely due to the reduction in plant mass and increase in livestock quantity. Small tanks are highly susceptible to parameter fluctuations so they can't reliably support as many fishes.

Test kits can help to track the water parameters, so it'll be helpful if you can get them.

To maintain healthy water conditions, it'll be good if you can increase plant density (add fast growing plants to soak up the excess ammonia and nitrates), reduce the number of fishes, feed less and do more frequent water changes.

----------


## Dscheng

As for water change.. i do like 20 to 30% change is enough right? Usually i keep the new water overnight then add in anti cholorine. Should be ok right. 
The test kit not cheap wor.. At least like 25 bucks.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> As for water change.. i do like 20 to 30% change is enough right?


Well, it depends on the parameters in the tank... but without test kits its unknown, so it'll just be based on guessing.

Do note that a 30% water change only remove 30% of ammonia... so 70% of it is still in the tank. For example, if ammonia is at 2ppm, and you do a 30% water change, it drops to 1.4ppm, but its still toxic.

To have an effect in reducing toxic parameters, you'll need to do more frequent water changes, like 30% every day for 4-5 days (smaller but more frequent water changes are better for livestock).

You could also do much larger 50%-80% water changes too (which will reduce toxic parameters much faster), but you have to check if the livestock in the tank are hardy enough to withstand the sudden changes in water parameters.





> Usually i keep the new water overnight then add in anti cholorine. Should be ok right.


If you are using good quality de-chloinator (ie. Seachem Prime), then its acually not necessary to let the water sit overnight, the de-chlorinator will remove the chlorine and chloramine within seconds. Just stir the water to mix it well before water change.





> The test kit not cheap wor.. At least like 25 bucks.


The good quality reagent based test kits usually cost around $40-$50+ for sets which test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates (ie. API Freshwater Master Test Kit). 

Try not to get the cheaper test strip ones, as they tend to be less accurate and display wider variations in parameter measurements.

I guess it depends on how you want to manage the tank conditions. Without test kits, you'll just have to continue guessing and do the "traditional" school kid method of testing... if fishes die, buy some more, if those die, keep buying even more, until they stop dying.  :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

> Well, it depends on the parameters in the tank... but without test kits its unknown, so it'll just be based on guessing.
> 
> Do note that a 30% water change only remove 30% of ammonia... so 70% of it is still in the tank. For example, if ammonia is at 2ppm, and you do a 30% water change, it drops to 1.4ppm, but its still toxic.
> 
> To have an effect in reducing toxic parameters, you'll need to do more frequent water changes, like 30% every day for 4-5 days (smaller but more frequent water changes are better for livestock).
> 
> You could also do much larger 50%-80% water changes too (which will reduce toxic parameters much faster), but you have to check if the livestock in the tank are hardy enough to withstand the sudden changes in water parameters.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice. I was reading your blog. Nice setup la. I was planning for bigger tank.. maybe 2 or 2.5FT. Haha, just started this hobbies recently. You can help ppl setup up planted tank one bo? Haha..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, moving to a 2ft or larger tank will definitely make it easier to maintain stable parameters... and you can keep more fishes too.  :Very Happy: 

Not sure how much i can help in setting up new tanks though, nowadays even my own tanks i also no time/too lazy to maintain.  :Razz:

----------


## Dscheng

> Yeah, moving to a 2ft or larger tank will definitely make it easier to maintain stable parameters... and you can keep more fishes too. 
> 
> Not sure how much i can help in setting up new tanks though, nowadays even my own tanks i also no time/too lazy to maintain.


 Haha, understand. You heard of Boyu brand fish tank? Look cool to me.
http://www.eastoceansg.com/boyu-ea80...ml-p-1102.html
BOYU-EA80ESET.jpg

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Haha, understand. You heard of Boyu brand fish tank? Look cool to me.
> http://www.eastoceansg.com/boyu-ea80...ml-p-1102.html
> BOYU-EA80ESET.jpg


I guess it just depends on your preference, though thats more of an older style aquarium tank and cabinet design.

Just have to note that for our local climate, tanks with hoods tend to heat up alot due to the trapped heat from the lights and lack of circulation, so either you have to remove the cover or DIY install fans to vent out heat and create circulation.

In addition, if you are keen on aquascaping, its better to look at tanks with straight edges, instead of rounded edges, mainly because rounded edges warp the view when you look at them (and take photos) from certain angles.

Here is an example of the more "modern" ADA-style aquascaped tank and cabinet design:



You can actually get a custom ADA-style cabinet and ready-made high-clarity 2ft tank from East Ocean for around the same cost (or even less) as the equivalent Boyu brand tank and cabinet.  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

> I guess it just depends on your preference, though thats more of an older style aquarium tank and cabinet design.
> 
> Just have to note that for our local climate, tanks with hoods tend to heat up alot due to the trapped heat from the lights and lack of circulation, so either you have to remove the cover or DIY install fans to vent out heat and create circulation.
> 
> In addition, if you are keen on aquascaping, its better to look at tanks with straight edges, instead of rounded edges, mainly because rounded edges warp the view when you look at them (and take photos) from certain angles.
> 
> Here is an example of the more "modern" ADA-style aquascaped tank and cabinet design:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know roughly how much?

----------


## Dscheng

While slowly search for my 2FT tank. I setup my mini fish tank for my desk.
Office Fish Tank.jpg
Not sure what the driftwood plant? I only know moss ball lolz. Currently with a pair of guppies, plan to keep shrimp in the future. Because this new tank is not really fully cycled. Is it ok shrimp live with guppies. I am worried that guppies might attack the shrimps. Anyone know where can i get the rare nice guppy?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Do you know roughly how much?


Usually for the custom made ADA-style cabinets, its usually costs around $215+ (depending on the laminate you choose, check with cabinet makers like CR Aquarium) and a 2ft high-clarity low-iron glass tank (L60cm x W30cm x H36cm) costs around $60+ at Seaview... so both together should be less than $280.

Of course if you get those cheaper cabinets with normal glass tanks, then the overall cost would be lower, but just not as "professional" looking.  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> While slowly search for my 2FT tank. I setup my mini fish tank for my desk.
> Office Fish Tank.jpg
> Not sure what the driftwood plant? I only know moss ball lolz. Currently with a pair of guppies, plan to keep shrimp in the future. Because this new tank is not really fully cycled. Is it ok shrimp live with guppies. I am worried that guppies might attack the shrimps. Anyone know where can i get the rare nice guppy?


The plant on the driftwood is called _Anubias barteri var. nana_, its a medium size variant of the anubias species, very common and hardy plant for aquariums.

Guppies may snack on newborn and juvenile shrimplets (especially in small tanks with few places to hide) but they usually leave the larger adult shrimps alone... it depends on the size and appetite of the guppies though, if you get those giant size guppies (they seem to be popping up at many LFS lately) good chance they will also eat adult shrimps if they are hungry too. As the saying goes, if it can fit in the fishes mouth, they will get eaten.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dscheng

So this plant dont need strong lighting right? Because using Aquazonic small LED light now.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> So this plant dont need strong lighting right? Because using Aquazonic small LED light now.


Anubias are generally adaptable to lower light levels.... less light or shade is usually better for them as too much light tends to encourage algae appearing on their slow-growing leaves.

----------


## Dscheng

> Anubias are generally adaptable to lower light levels.... less light or shade is usually better for them as too much light tends to encourage algae appearing on their slow-growing leaves.


 Oic..Plan to put shrimp after 1 month fully cycled.

----------


## Dscheng

> Usually for the custom made ADA-style cabinets, its usually costs around $215+ (depending on the laminate you choose, check with cabinet makers like CR Aquarium) and a 2ft high-clarity low-iron glass tank (L60cm x W30cm x H36cm) costs around $60+ at Seaview... so both together should be less than $280.
> 
> Of course if you get those cheaper cabinets with normal glass tanks, then the overall cost would be lower, but just not as "professional" looking.


Hi, What brand you will recommend for 2ft filter? Canister type? Lighting? Plan to do some low tech planted style, no CO2. As this is my first 2FT tank.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi, What brand you will recommend for 2ft filter? Canister type? Lighting? Plan to do some low tech planted style, no CO2. As this is my first 2FT tank.


For a 2ft tank, i would recommend a canister filter with flow rate between 400-700 l/ph, so the ones you could consider are Eheim models like the Classic 2213 or 2215, Ecco Pro 130, 200 or 300, Professional 2224 etc (the larger models with higher flow rates would be preferable if your budget allows).

If you plan to connect additional inline equipment to the canister filter in the future (ie. chiller, inline Co2 diffuser or reactor etc), then it'll be best to go for the higher flow rate canister filter models as there will be a reduction in flow as more additional equipment are connected.

As for lights, if it's a low tech tank without Co2 injection, then i'd recommend just one set of Up Aqua Z-Series Pro LED lights would be more than sufficient.

----------


## Dscheng

So the breakdown cost will..
1) 2FT tank @ seaview = $60.00
2) Lower cabinet = $215+
3) Up Aqua Z-series = $100+
4) Canister 2213=$150+?

Hope to get all from one LFS, any place to reommend?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> So the breakdown cost will..
> 1) 2FT tank @ seaview = $60.00
> 2) Lower cabinet = $215+
> 3) Up Aqua Z-series = $100+
> 4) Canister 2213=$150+?
> 
> Hope to get all from one LFS, any place to reommend?


Seaview. It is a one-stop-farm/shop for everything. There is also additional 15% discount on equipment if it makes it any sweeter for you.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> So the breakdown cost will..
> 1) 2FT tank @ seaview = $60.00
> 2) Lower cabinet = $215+
> 3) Up Aqua Z-series = $100+
> 4) Canister 2213=$150+?
> 
> Hope to get all from one LFS, any place to reommend?


The Up Aqua Z-Series 60cm light retails at $76.80.

There is an additional store-wide 15% discount on equipment at Seaview, so its good to get stuff from there.

You can also look out for 2nd hand Eheim canister filters at the forum marketplace if you are keen to save cost too.

----------


## Dscheng

> The Up Aqua Z-Series 60cm light retails at $76.80.
> 
> There is an additional store-wide 15% discount on equipment at Seaview, so its good to get stuff from there.
> 
> You can also look out for 2nd hand Eheim canister filters at the forum marketplace if you are keen to save cost too.


Actually i went to seaview quite often. But they dont have free delivery, need to topup $50 for delivery fee. Plus their cabinet not nice one.. le

----------


## asd09

You can get 2213 for $110 at Fishy Business Store. Promo until 31 Dec i think. 

The 15% discount at Seaview is only limited to those white color price tag. Those yellow price tag with the word 'Special Offer' will not have further discount. Correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Actually i went to seaview quite often. But they dont have free delivery, need to topup $50 for delivery fee. Plus their cabinet not nice one.. le


Yeah, they do charge for delivery and the ready made cabinets they stock are usually the cheaper boyu brand style cabinets which don't look as nice.

For ADA style cabinets, you'd usually have to get from those LFS that specialize in aquascaping like Green Chapter, Fishy Business, East Ocean etc... or directly approach cabinet makers like CR Aquarium to custom make them.




> You can get 2213 for $110 at Fishy Business Store. Promo until 31 Dec i think. 
> 
> The 15% discount at Seaview is only limited to those white color price tag. Those yellow price tag with the word 'Special Offer' will not have further discount. Correct me if i'm wrong.


Thats a good deal on the 2213 model, definitely worth checking out. Btw, is it the full set with filter media or the "lite" set without filter media?

You're right on the yellow tagged items at Seaview not being eligible for the 15% discount, as they have already been discounted on special offer... can't get double discount on those.  :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

Just now lunch time went to Tampines 201 shop, saw CRS.. Buay tahan, buy a pair of CRS testing for my office small tank. They really love the moss ball. Hopefully they can survive.
Lol, the pair of guppies seem like quite scared the CRS.

----------


## Dscheng

> You can get 2213 for $110 at Fishy Business Store. Promo until 31 Dec i think. 
> 
> The 15% discount at Seaview is only limited to those white color price tag. Those yellow price tag with the word 'Special Offer' will not have further discount. Correct me if i'm wrong.


 Wa.. that really cheap..

----------


## Dscheng

Is this CRS pregnant? My colleague told me.. the stomach look big.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Those are not CRS (crystal red shrimp)... they are RCS (red cherry shrimp).

As for whether the one in your photo is pregnant or berried, you have to look under it to see if there are actual eggs attached. Female shrimps generally have larger and wider mid-sections, whether pregnant or not.

----------


## Dscheng

> Those are not CRS (crystal red shrimp)... they are RCS (red cherry shrimp).
> 
> As for whether the one in your photo is pregnant or berried, you have to look under it to see if there are actual eggs attached. Female shrimps generally have larger and wider mid-sections, whether pregnant or not.


Oh.. i see.. Ok, day 2, the RCS is still surviving lol. The pair are hiding inside the plant. 
Btw, east ocean custom make cabinet is nice !! But not cheap lo

60 x 45 x 45cm Opti- Clear Tank Set Package
$480
Package includes:
- ANS Opti-Clear Tank 60W (60 x 45 x 45cm) : $180
- Custom Cabinet (60cm x 45cm x 80cm) : $280
- Free Delivery
- Get 10% off for all accessories in store (Filter, Light, Media, etc.....)
**** Instant Stock*****
1513189_10154869296235497_8265011711795300717_n.jpg

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Is this CRS pregnant? My colleague told me.. the stomach look big.



Shrimp eggs are usually located under the shrimps' belly. You should be able to see it when they are pregnant.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Oh.. i see.. Ok, day 2, the RCS is still surviving lol. The pair are hiding inside the plant. 
> Btw, east ocean custom make cabinet is nice !! But not cheap lo


There are three important words when it comes to buying new things.

Cheap. Good. Fast.


You can have two words in a sentence at a time. i.e., Cheap and good. Fast and good.
If you do manage to get a deal where all 3 words come together, then that is when you got to be wary.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Btw, east ocean custom make cabinet is nice !! But not cheap lo
> 
> 60 x 45 x 45cm Opti- Clear Tank Set Package
> $480
> Package includes:
> - ANS Opti-Clear Tank 60W (60 x 45 x 45cm) : $180
> - Custom Cabinet (60cm x 45cm x 80cm) : $280
> - Free Delivery
> - Get 10% off for all accessories in store (Filter, Light, Media, etc.....)
> ...


The "60W" L60cm x W45cm x H45cm tank dimensions are a less common size for ready-made crystal tanks (compared to the standard "60M" L60cm x W30cm x H36cm tank dimensions, which work out to 64 liters), and it is almost double the water volume too, working out to 121+ liters (the glass is also thicker to handle the larger water volume)... hence the price of such tanks tend to cost quite alot more.

Same for the cabinet, its built wider to accommodate the tank dimensions and weight, so it'll cost more too.

That package deal is actually quite okay for a tank setup of those dimensions and design.

I guess if you were to go for the more "standard" 2ft tank and cabinet dimensions, then can follow your previous budget calculations (ie. buy the crystal tank off-the-shelf from Seaview and custom make the cabinet at CR Aquarium).

----------


## Dscheng

> The "60W" L60cm x W45cm x H45cm tank dimensions are a less common size for ready-made crystal tanks (compared to the standard "60M" L60cm x W30cm x H36cm tank dimensions, which work out to 64 liters), and it is almost double the water volume too, working out to 121+ liters (the glass is also thicker to handle the larger water volume)... hence the price of such tanks tend to cost quite alot more.
> 
> Same for the cabinet, its built wider to accommodate the tank dimensions and weight, so it'll cost more too.
> 
> That package deal is actually quite okay for a tank setup of those dimensions and design.
> 
> I guess if you were to go for the more "standard" 2ft tank and cabinet dimensions, then can follow your previous budget calculations (ie. buy the crystal tank off-the-shelf from Seaview and custom make the cabinet at CR Aquarium).


Ok. I like the east ocean white cabinet.

----------


## Dscheng

I went to green chapter and they advise me to get *ODYSSEA QUAD 2ft (T5HO) ?*Is it better to get T5? I plan to do low tech planted tank.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I went to green chapter and they advise me to get *ODYSSEA QUAD 2ft (T5HO) ?*Is it better to get T5? I plan to do low tech planted tank.


Both can work, just have to gauge the light intensity and adjust the lightset distance and photoperiod duration to match your tank's light requirements.

Just note that while T5 fluorescent lights are cheaper initially, you'll need to remember to replace the light tubes regularly as their intensity decreases over time (usually every 6-12 months, depending on usage and tube quality) and can run quite hot (alot of its power tends to be wasted as heat) so it may contribute to increasing the temperature of your tank.

Maybe you could also consider LED lights instead, they cost more initially but are much more power efficient, run alot cooler and have very long working lifespans. In addition, their casing designs are usually alot slimmer and much more compact (not large and bulky like T5 light casings).  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

> Both can work, just have to gauge the light intensity and adjust the lightset distance and photoperiod duration to match your tank's light requirements.
> 
> Just note that while T5 fluorescent lights are cheaper initially, you'll need to remember to replace the light tubes regularly as their intensity decreases over time (usually every 6-12 months, depending on usage and tube quality) and can run quite hot (alot of its power tends to be wasted as heat) so it may contribute to increasing the temperature of your tank.
> 
> Maybe you could also consider LED lights instead, they cost more initially but are much more power efficient, run alot cooler and have very long working lifespans. In addition, their casing designs are usually alot slimmer and much more compact (not large and bulky like T5 light casings).


Any particular brand? Price?

----------


## Dscheng

Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC) - Dry Start Method - What is the diff between wet start and dry start? I planning to plant HC on my 2FT soon. Any suggestion? Where to buy HC plant? I went to seaview.. cannot find.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Any particular brand? Price?


For low-tech tank setups, you could look at the Up Aqua Z-Series Pro LED 60cm version, it usually retails for S$76.80... currently you can get it from Seaview with 15% discount, so it works out to S$65.28.




> Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC) - Dry Start Method - What is the diff between wet start and dry start? I planning to plant HC on my 2FT soon. Any suggestion? Where to buy HC plant? I went to seaview.. cannot find.


Dry start method (DSM) just means growing out plants in a tank without submerging them underwater. The plants and soil are misted regularly to keep them hydrated (but not water logged or submersed). Plant growth is naturally faster because they have unlimited access to Co2 directly from the air and you can run very long light periods to turbo boost growth since there wouldn't be any issues with algae.

Its basically like maintaining an indoor garden or terrarium.  :Smile: 

Once the plants establish and grow out fully, then you can fill the tank with water and resume their growth submerged like in a normal tank.

You can usually get HC from places like C328, Polyart or Seaview... they are often packed in pots or plastic cartons in rectangular mats, sometimes even tied to rocks or steel mesh. HC is very popular and tends to be sold out very quickly though, so you'll have to check at the various LFS regularly to find them.

----------


## Dscheng

> For low-tech tank setups, you could look at the Up Aqua Z-Series Pro LED 60cm version, it usually retails for S$76.80... currently you can get it from Seaview with 15% discount, so it works out to S$65.28.
> 
> 
> 
> Dry start method (DSM) just means growing out plants in a tank without submerging them underwater. The plants and soil are misted regularly to keep them hydrated (but not water logged or submersed). Plant growth is naturally faster because they have unlimited access to Co2 directly from the air and you can run very long light periods to turbo boost growth since there wouldn't be any issues with algae.
> 
> Its basically like maintaining an indoor garden or terrarium. 
> 
> Once the plants establish and grow out fully, then you can fill the tank with water and resume their growth submerged like in a normal tank.
> ...


 DSM seem like very long method. If I start with normal wet method, should u think I need co2? Intend to do planted tank with tetra and some shrimp. What is brand of co2 u will recommend. Btw what is lily pipe for? In and out pipe for canister?

----------


## Dscheng

Btw I order my fish tank with cabinet from green chapter. It is normal gush 2ft tank. Now left the canister n lightning.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> DSM seem like very long method. If I start with normal wet method, should u think I need co2?


Well... DSM is supposed to give plants the benefit of accessing ample Co2 direct from the air and allow for long photo-periods without algae issues, so you can get faster plant growth yet also have less problems to deal with.

The amount of time it takes to grow out many plants would be way longer (and they would most likely have to battle with algae) if you were to grow them submersed in a tank without Co2 injection. I guess you have to try growing certain types of plants in low-tech tanks to experience the true meaning of patience.  :Grin: 

If you want to grow plants faster in a normally setup tank that is filled with water from the start, then you'll definitely need to use Co2 injection. It will ensure that the plants get ample carbon supply (along with sufficient nutrients and light) to increase their photosynthesis and growth rate.




> What is brand of co2 u will recommend.


It'll be best to get a complete Co2 system with solenoid regulator, so that you can put it on a timer and schedule the Co2 injection to match the lights photoperiod duration. Once setup and calibrated, it will automatically operate on its own everyday without requiring any further supervision. A 2 liter Co2 tank would be sufficient for a 2ft tank, you could also get larger Co2 tanks if your budget and space permits too, it'll just be able to last longer between refills.

You can check out a link to this Co2 system promo from East Ocean for reference (it comes with all the necessary parts and accessories included): http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...year-Promotion! (not sure if they still carry on the promo though).




> Btw what is lily pipe for? In and out pipe for canister?


Lily pipes are meant to replace the canister filter's original plastic inlet and outflow pipes... glass lily pipes come in various shapes and designs to create specific types of flow patterns in a tank, and they look alot nicer compared to those original green or grey plastic pipes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dscheng

> Well... DSM is supposed to give plants the benefit of accessing ample Co2 direct from the air and allow for long photo-periods without algae issues, so you can get faster plant growth yet also have less problems to deal with.
> 
> The amount of time it takes to grow out many plants would be way longer (and they would most likely have to battle with algae) if you were to grow them submersed in a tank without Co2 injection. I guess you have to try growing certain types of plants in low-tech tanks to experience the true meaning of patience. 
> 
> If you want to grow plants faster in a normally setup tank that is filled with water from the start, then you'll definitely need to use Co2 injection. It will ensure that the plants get ample carbon supply (along with sufficient nutrients and light) to increase their photosynthesis and growth rate.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be best to get a complete Co2 system with solenoid regulator, so that you can put it on a timer and schedule the Co2 injection to match the lights photoperiod duration. Once setup and calibrated, it will automatically operate on its own everyday without requiring any further supervision. A 2 liter Co2 tank would be sufficient for a 2ft tank, you could also get larger Co2 tanks if your budget and space permits too, it'll just be able to last longer between refills.
> ...


Tks for the advice bro. I went to east ocean last few day, the shop is really damn small le. Prices there are not cheap too. Still prefer seaview. 
Btw, while waiting for my 2FT tank, I got myself one small box of HC plant and hopefully got good result. I also got a disposable Co2, some Taiwan cheap brand.
Sorry for my ugly and noob planted, haha, it is not easy to plant HC with full height of water.

----------


## Dscheng

> For a 2ft tank, i would recommend a canister filter with flow rate between 400-700 l/ph, so the ones you could consider are Eheim models like the Classic 2213 or 2215, Ecco Pro 130, 200 or 300, Professional 2224 etc (the larger models with higher flow rates would be preferable if your budget allows).
> 
> If you plan to connect additional inline equipment to the canister filter in the future (ie. chiller, inline Co2 diffuser or reactor etc), then it'll be best to go for the higher flow rate canister filter models as there will be a reduction in flow as more additional equipment are connected.
> 
> As for lights, if it's a low tech tank without Co2 injection, then i'd recommend just one set of Up Aqua Z-Series Pro LED lights would be more than sufficient.


Hi UA, i will getting my cansister this weekend, i really lose which ehiem model to get? Preferably below $200, Ecco Pro model will be more slient right?
Btw, i had brought the Up-aqua U series, it really bright man !

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi UA, i will getting my cansister this weekend, i really lose which ehiem model to get? Preferably below $200, Ecco Pro model will be more slient right?


Well, all of the Eheim canister filter models are similarly silent, it just depends on what flow rate and filtration volume you want, and any extra features you prefer... and ultimately your budget.  :Smile: 

The Classic models like 2213 or 2215 are abit cheaper but don't come with double taps, so if you have to buy those separately, they will add to the overall cost. 

Ecco Pro models come with inbuilt taps (so you don't need to spend more to buy them separately), is more power efficient (consumes less electricity) and has the easy priming feature, but they costs abit more. 

For under $200, you can look at getting the Classic 2213 (along with a set of double taps) or an Ecco Pro 130. You'll just have to compare the total costs to see which is more worth it.

If you bump up your budget abit more, you can also go for the 2215 or Ecco Pro 200 or 300 models (their cost difference is usually only an extra $30-$40, so it may actually be worth paying just abit more to get their higher filtration volumes and flow rates).





> Btw, i had brought the Up-aqua U series, it really bright man !


You bought the U-Series lights? Where did you find them?

----------


## Dscheng

> Well, all of the Eheim canister filter models are similarly silent, it just depends on what flow rate and filtration volume you want, and any extra features you prefer... and ultimately your budget. 
> 
> The Classic models like 2213 or 2215 are abit cheaper but don't come with double taps, so if you have to buy those separately, they will add to the overall cost. 
> 
> Ecco Pro models come with inbuilt taps (so you don't need to spend more to buy them separately), is more power efficient (consumes less electricity) and has the easy priming feature, but they costs abit more. 
> 
> For under $200, you can look at getting the Classic 2213 (along with a set of double taps) or an Ecco Pro 130. You'll just have to compare the total costs to see which is more worth it.
> 
> If you bump up your budget abit more, you can also go for the 2215 or Ecco Pro 200 or 300 models (their cost difference is usually only an extra $30-$40, so it may actually be worth paying just abit more to get their higher filtration volumes and flow rates).
> ...


Hi UA, most probably i will get the ecco pro series. I got the LED u series from marketplace. He claim that it is new and never use before. I tested, it look new to me.

----------


## Gavan

you're using the U series on a 25 cm cube? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

> you're using the U series on a 25 cm cube? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No la, for my 2FT tank.

----------


## Gavan

> No la, for my 2FT tank.


haha okay got me worried there. I saw the ad for the U series too. was wondering why he sold it away so quick..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

> haha okay got me worried there. I saw the ad for the U series too. was wondering why he sold it away so quick..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh, i ask him too. He claim that his current lightning hard to sell. Then he must well sell the U series, wait for price to drop, then he get another one lol.
It look new to me, with all the bubble bag wrap around. Well if you buy something online, just need a bit of trust. More ever, LED not so easily spoil.

----------


## Dscheng

OMG ~! I just discover that my golden algae eater fish aka Chinese algae fish attack my tiger barb in my nano tank. By the time I saw, it is already too late. my tiger barb already pang san. But it still breathing. I had just quarantine that stupid algae fish. My tiger barb still breathing, what should I do now? Let it die then I remove it?

----------


## Dscheng

Is this fish tetra? Orange colour. The shape look like tetra.

----------


## seudzar

Looks like a cherry barb to me. Can't confirm

----------


## Gavan

that's what I thought too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Oh i see.. but the shape really look like tetra. 

I think is cherry barb, you guys are correct, i went to google it.
Puntius-titteya-male-non-spawning.jpg

----------

